# El receptor de imagenes satelitales de Neoteo



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 24, 2010)

Aquí os dejo una pag. de Internet,(NEOTEO) donde nos cuenta como poder visualizar imagenes con un simple circuito integrado, algún que otro componente fácil de encontrar, y un programa adecuado.

http://www.neoteo.com/como-bajar-imagenes-desde-un-satelite.neo

Yo la verdad es que no termino de creérmelo, la verdad es que parece interesante.
Si alguien lo ha echo por favor cuéntenos que tal le fue, o si por el contrario no sirve para nada, ya que la mayor parte de lo que se encuentra en Internet es mentira.
Bueno espero os guste.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thMuV68_r88&feature=player_embedded


----------



## mexdoomer (Jun 24, 2010)

Es 100% real, lo que necesitas es construir el receptor de FM de Neoteo que esta en este enlace: http://www.neoteo.com/mi-primer-receptor-tda7000.neo cambiar las espiras de 6 y 7 a 2 y 2 y construir el preamplificador este receptor si puede hacer eso ya que trabaja segun el datasheet desde los 1.5 MHZ a los 110 Mhz pero se puede mas ya que con una antena como la que te enseñan si se puede captar los 135 mhz del satelite esta es la parte 2 donde te enseñan como construir el preamplificador VHF que necesita que lo encuentras aqui http://www.neoteo.com/como-bajar-imagenes-desde-un-satelite-parte-ii.neo


----------



## joakiy (Jun 25, 2010)

Muy interesante, y lo mejor de todo es que se pueda conectar directamente a una tarjeta de sonido.

¿Que programas se pueden usar? ¿Conocéis algunos más además de los mencionados en neoteo?


----------



## mexdoomer (Jun 28, 2010)

no, pero en esa pagina web vienen muchos proyectos de electrónica


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 13, 2010)

esos satelites se pueden escuchar en todo el mundo? sus señales llegan a todo el mundo?? talves simplemente modifique una radio fm y ya sea mas que suficiente.


----------



## TULLIO (Jul 13, 2010)

dHola: donde se podra encontrar los datos para hacer una antena como la que se muestra en el video para captar las señales del satelite?


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 13, 2010)

Lo leí hace un tiempo .. *TULLIO* ahí dice como se hace la antena.



> Bastará con un elemento aislante central y cuatro pequeños tubos de aluminio de 10 milímetros de diámetro que se instalan en forma de cruz. El tipo de caño utilizado para instalar pequeños cortinados es una opción económica y que cualquiera puede conseguir fácilmente a un bajo costo.



Y sigue comentando otros puntos a tener en cuenta.

Saludos!


----------



## joakiy (Jul 13, 2010)

mumish13 dijo:


> esos satelites se pueden escuchar en todo el mundo? sus señales llegan a todo el mundo?? talves simplemente modifique una radio fm y ya sea mas que suficiente.



Efectivamente, para saber que satélite pasa por tu zona y en que frecuencia, instala el WXtoImg, y luego ve al menu "File-->Satellite Pass List"

Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 13, 2010)

mumish13 dijo:


> esos satelites se pueden escuchar en todo el mundo? sus señales llegan a todo el mundo?? talves simplemente modifique una radio fm y ya sea mas que suficiente.



Se puede saber que le pretendes modificar a una radio FM?
Lo digo para hacer yo lo mismo,  jejejeje


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 19, 2010)

emmm... modificar (elevar) la frecuencia de recepcion del receptor a 136 mhz cambiandole las bobinas que trae por 2 bobinas de 2 vueltas,yo he llegado sobre 175mhz con media vuelta en el osc. local


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 19, 2010)

Si yo he oído hablar de eso, cambiando las bobinas del oscilador local, pero lo que no sabia es que se pudiera llegar hasta esa frecuencia.
¿Pero tu crees que nos podría servir para recibir las imágenes de satélites?
En Youtube hay un vídeo donde se explica lo que hay que modificar de un receptor FM, para poder escuchar la banda aérea, y nos dice que hay que conectar la antena en un tornillo del condensador, pero es un simple trozo de hilo de cobre, ¿tu crees que se le podrá conectar esa pedazo de antena que hay que Hacer para la recepción de imágenes?


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 6, 2010)

> fijate en el esquematico... los condensadores que son con las dos dlaquitas (en el dibujo) iguales, o del mismo color.... son ceramicos, poliester etc y los otros que son diferentes uno negro y el otro blanco o uno mas chico y el otro que lo envuelve es electrolitico
> -||- ceramico
> -|]- electrolitico
> 
> ...










Gracias por tu respuesta capo, yo estoy por armar el receptor de FM basado en el integrado TDA 7000,  que aparece en la web de NEOTEO.  Quisiera saber si es el mismo que estas armando vos, si llegara a ser asi  quiero si podes mandarme el esquema de la placa PCB que estas haciendo vos. GRACIAS


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 6, 2010)

Que tal Muchachos, estoy por arrancar la construccion del receptor de FM y del PRE VHF

Para quienes no sepan de que estoy hablando... vean este proyecto y pongan a calentar el soldador! SALE O SALE!

http://www.neoteo.com/mi-primer-receptor-tda7000.neo
http://www.neoteo.com/como-bajar-imagenes-desde-un-satelite-parte-ii.neo

estoy trabajando en un PCB para el pre que mario sacco solo tira el sch y nos deja en bolas con la placa. en cuanto la tenga.. subo
Saludos.


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 6, 2010)

Bueno muchachos les cuento que esta noche arranco a hacer la placa pcb del receptor con tda 7000 siguiendo el diagrama que nos da mario sacco.


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 6, 2010)

Buenisimo! comenta despues con que problemas te topaste, si se te ocurre alguna mejora etc.
ah... y fotos!

anda armando te el receptor que yo en un rato termino la pcb del preamplificador de antena y la subo

Saludos!

edit: subi el proyecto en eagle del pre. Esta la PCB junto con el esquematico

la onda seria hacerlo en una placa simple faz pero todos los componentes soldados en la cara del cobre, y la perforacion de la placa seria obtativa aunque para el caso de las inductancias y capacitores ayudaran a que tengan una mejor resistencia mecanica y los que son medios mono como yo, no se queden con los capacitores en la punta del destornillador al momento de hacer los ajustes.
revisen y si encuentran algun error por favor avisen que lo corrijo


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 7, 2010)

bueno muchachos ya tengo lista la placa PCB del receptor con tda 7000, pero tengo un problema ya que no soy tan ducho con la electronica, quisiera saber si alguien me puedo pasar otro diagrama para montar los componentes en la placa, por que la verdad que se me hizo una ensalada a la hora de poner cada componente en su lugar, 


aca va la imagen en tamaño real de la placa pcb: 

http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-circuitoimpreso1-4932638.html


Y ahora va la imagen de el diagrama de conecciones :

http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-circuito-4932671.html




BUENO COMO VERAN SE ME COMPLICA A LA HORA DE PASAR EL DIAGRAMA DE CONECCIONES A LA PLACA PCB.  SI ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR A A DECIRME DONDE VA CADA COMPONENTE EN LA PLACA SE LOS AGRADECERIA MUCHISIMO. GRACIAS


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 7, 2010)

Que tal Rodrigo, no sos vos!.. el tipo propuso un esquematico y un PCB pero en ningun lado puso como van los componentes.... algo que realmente considero RIDICULO! es como ir al easy comprar esos modulares desarmados y que al abrirlo tengas las maderas con los agujeros y todos los tornillos pero en ningun lado diga donde va cada uno.. te tenes que valer por la foto del mueble armado... cualquiera!

Yo ya comenze con las placas mañana pasado o en unos dias voy a armarla con los componentes asi que no desesperes ni tires todo por la borda, te los identifico y subo una foto con la ubicacion de donde van... algo que ya nos tendrian que haber pasado.

Saludos! y no te preocupes que lo vamos a sacar andando!!!! 

pd. lo que queres no es otro esquematico ni otro pcb si no la ubicacion de los componentes.


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 7, 2010)

Gracias gepelbaum, por siempre atender a mis preguntas, seguramente lo vamos a sacar andando !  Mientras tanto esperando a tu esquema de los componentes yo voy a ver si consigo por algun lado el diodo varicap BB105 y algunos condensadores que me faltan!

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola amigos, les cuento que tuve el mismo problema, pero fue muy bueno para mi aprendizaje ponerme a analizar el esquema y traducirlo en la placa, imprimi la placa vista por el lado superior en gris y mientras analizaba el esquema iba dibujando el componente que debia ser, tambien imprimi la imagen de la placa que pone neoteo.  Te ayuda a mejorar tu analisis, descubriran que hay un par de lugares para soldar condensadores que en el esquema no estan o al reves, ya no recuerdo bien...


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 9, 2010)

Como estas a573r10n?
sin lugar a dudas que vas a aprender... pero no me parece lo mas divertido aprender de esa forma
te explico por que lo creo asi, 
aunque ya hice la comparativa con el mueble de easy, esto seria asi
ponele que queres aprender mecanica y entras a la agina de un tipo que te muestra como armar un auto. 
el tipo de muestra una foto del auto, la lista de componentes y na brebe explicacion de como va
sin lugar a dudas vas poder armarlo porque tenes la foto, los componentes y una breve explicacion.... pero seria mejor un plano de donde va cada cosa
el motor tiene que ir aca, este otro asi y asi, eso es lo que critico

Por otro lado y para no darle mas vueltas al tema, ya que la posta es hacer el receptor y no hablar mal de lo que le falto, te comento que estuve viendo los datasheets del tda7000 y el lm386, no encontre discrepancia con el esquematico propuesto, por lo cual puedo llegar a descartar en un 99% que este algun capacitor alrevez, desde luego que queda un 1% que se lo otorgamos a murhpy.

Quizas esten mal en la foto, algo que me dare cuenta en cuanto lo este ensamblando, dentro de un rato cuando llegue a casa.

Rodrigo, como comenta mario, el varicap se puede reemplazar por 1 o 2 1n4001 puestos en paralelo, yo no lo cppude conseguir en la casa de electronica asi que voy a guiarme por este ultimo metodo.

subo tb los datasheet para quien le de fiaca buscarlos.

mas tarde tendre noticias, si me borro es porque no me anduvo ni para atras. ejej

Saludos!


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 9, 2010)

Ojala que ande jeje yo esta tarde me voy a  comprar los componentes que me falta, pero si a573r10n lo pudo hacer y funciono, el seguramente nos pdora dar una mano.  Saludos


----------



## asterión (Ago 9, 2010)

Si tienen cualquier problema me avisan y le tomo fotos panoramicas a mi receptor. aunque creo que tambien tengo por ahi mi dibujo con los componentes encima. Saludos!!! Ah, lo del varicap no es para asustarse, si no encuentras, busca los que reparan televisores, y en los tunners hay varios varicaps para desoldar, cuando sabes donde buscarlos es pan comido!!!


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 9, 2010)

a573r10n  si llegas a encontrar tu dibujo que hiciste para saber donde va cada componente en la placa te lo agradeceria muchisimo! saludos


----------



## asterión (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola, les adjunto la imagen que les dije, denle una revisada porsiacaso porque hace mucho tiempo que la hice. Saludos y suerte.


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 10, 2010)

GRACIAS a573r10n !  gracais por sacarme de apuro con esa imagen!


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 11, 2010)

Buenas! hoy termine a medias de montar el receptor y el pre asi que mañana seguro voy con la camara y le saco unas fotos para rodrigo que andaba medio en pelotas con donde iban los componentes

asterion, consulta... el frecuencimetro al final como lo conectaste? con los dos cap de 1pf? tipo divisor resistivo y de ahi al a bobina como pusiste en su momento en un post?

Muchas gracias!

edit: Rodrigo!, como es eso que tenes que hacer la placa de nuevo??? te podemos dar una mano con algo? algun consejo?


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 11, 2010)

Lo que pasa es que yo hice la placa pcb, osea imprimi las pistas enun papel y le pase la plancha para que se pegue el tonner en la placa pcb, bueno despues salio todo bien pero cuando puse la placa en el acido, me salio bastante mal o sea el acido se comio bastante las pistas y quedo todo imperfecto, pero ya consegui un lugar donde me van a hacer la placa bien como tiene que ser jajaj. Y ya tengo todos los componentes, menos el diodo varicap bb105 que como no lo consegui me compre dos diodos 1n4001 que los voy a poner en paralelo.


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 11, 2010)

huuu que macana con esa placa!,.. la verdad que no tiene mucha separacion entre las pistas
lo recomendable es no calentar mucho el acido y estar controlandolo todo el tiempo
cuando pensas que ya esta.. sacas la placa y la metes en agua, yo esto lo hago unas cuantas veces... es mejor ser un impaciente y andar lavando la palca a colgarse y sacar el pertinax solo .. sin nada de cobre.

mira... yo cuando lo probe hoy por la tarde le puse los diodos.. pero la verdad que 0 onda...  termine reemplazando el diodo junto al pote y todo por uno de esos cap variables de color verder y va como piña

igual hay que seguir buscandolo porque esta mucho mas piola con el varicap.
segun asterion estos diodos se encuentran en los tunners de muchos televisores etc... asi que hay que pegarse una escapada a la casa del fly-back o a donde van todos los reparadores de tv... por donde estas algun boliche asi tiene que haber o si no comprate una tele y el resto es deduccion!: P
pero te aseguro que en el ultimo de los casos con el cap variable verde.... anda de pelos!

mañana te paso fotines!


----------



## asterión (Ago 12, 2010)

gepelbaum, no le habia puesto el frecuencimetro pero justo anoche tuve algo de tiempo y le conecte mi freq de la misma manera que dices tu y tuve lecturas, pero como yo le habia puesto una bobina de una vuelta y media creo para probar algunas cosas, la lectura que obtuve fue de 150Mhz hasta 350Mhz, y como en ese espectro no logre escuchar nada no pude comprobar que la lectura era la correcta, mañana pienso que voy a soldar la bobina correcta para FM comercial y asi poder comprobar que la frecuencia es la correcta. Saludos


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 12, 2010)

Aca en la casa de electronica que voy yo venden diodos varicap, pero tienen bastantes modelos me voy a  comprar 2 o 3 de cualquier modelo y los voy a probar a ver que onda.


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 12, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> gepelbaum, no le habia puesto el frecuencimetro pero justo anoche tuve algo de tiempo y le conecte mi freq de la misma manera que dices tu y tuve lecturas, pero como yo le habia puesto una bobina de una vuelta y media creo para probar algunas cosas, la lectura que obtuve fue de 150Mhz hasta 350Mhz, y como en ese espectro no logre escuchar nada no pude comprobar que la lectura era la correcta, mañana pienso que voy a soldar la bobina correcta para FM comercial y asi poder comprobar que la frecuencia es la correcta. Saludos



mira, que mario sacco para poder escuchar en esa frec le puso el pre de antena, yo le tire tb unas 2 vueltas y nada.

a proposito.. el alambre para hacer la bobina cual estas usando? yo emplee un alambre de UTP cat5 y le saque la funda plastica, con el micrometro maso menos estaba casi en 0.7m

lo que pasa es que para comprar alambre me venden por kilo o medio kilo y me la tengo que rebuscar como hacen todos


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 12, 2010)

gepelbaum tendrias algunas fotos para ver como quedo?


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 12, 2010)

Obvio rodrigo!
ahora paso por casa agarro la cam y despues voy  sacarle fotos y las subo!!


----------



## asterión (Ago 12, 2010)

Yo compro el alambre por su codigo AWG creo que en este caso era #22, pero yo no me hago mucho problema por eso, cojo el alambre que me guste y ya. Si hay que calibrar algo lo hago con las espiras, separacion o capacitancia... Lo del pre es sabido porque el TDA7000 tiene baja sensibilidad en frecuencias superiores a la FM comercial, pero bueno, sabia que no escucharia nada... 73's


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 12, 2010)

para lograr una correcta sintonizacion en frecuencias mas arriva de los 108 mhz, lamentablemente hay que conseguir el varicap BB105  que es el especial para sintonizar ese tipo de frecuencias


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 12, 2010)

Ahi van las fotos de como esta quedando


----------



## pepilve (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola, muy buenas las fotos!. Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir el TDA7000 en capital federal argentina ????
Saludos.


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 12, 2010)

bueno muchas gracias!
pegate una escapada a electronica liniers,.. lo tienen a algo de 10 - 12 mangos
yo lo compre la semana pasada.

el varicap sin embargo no lo tenian... fijate si lo conseguis y chifla!
Saludos


----------



## asterión (Ago 12, 2010)

gepelbaum, permiteme discrepar con lo del BB105, mi receptor tiene un varicap de un valor que ni recuerdo y funciona bien, el propio circuito integrado tiene baja sensibilidad cuando se superan los 110Mhz, buscalo en el datasheet, es por esto que en neoteo le agregaron un preamplificador de antena. Lo que se busca del varicap es simplemente que llegue con un determinado voltaje a la capacitancia necesaria para hacer resonar el LC a la frecuencia necesaria, podrias lograrlo tambien con un condensador variable cualquiera. Yo que no encontre el BB105 probe muchos, algunos no tenian nombre siquiera, espero que lo logren ver en imagenes que colgare en el futuro, y el varicap mas chusco que encontre me sirvio mejor que los demas. Saludos


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 12, 2010)

asterion!, le pifiaste, o no me entendiste o me exprese mal

rodrigo chamuyo esto 





rodrigonicolas dijo:


> para lograr una correcta sintonizacion en frecuencias mas arriva de los 108 mhz, lamentablemente hay que conseguir el varicap BB105  que es el especial para sintonizar ese tipo de frecuencias



yo estoy de acuerdo con vos en lo que acabas de mencionar
un varicap es un capacitor variable para los mas fifis, al variar su capacitancia por medio de la tension que se le aplica. esto es util para quienes deseen por ejemplo... sintonizar la radio a traves de un microcontrolador... algo que lo podriamos implementar mas adelante 

Saludos!!


----------



## asterión (Ago 12, 2010)

Aja, claro, la respuesta era para rodrigonicolas jeje...  Suerte en todo!!!


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 12, 2010)

Bueno gepelbaum ante todo me parece espectacular como lo armaste. Alguien pudo sintonizar frecuencias superiores a los 110 mhz?  con este circuito?.


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 13, 2010)

Bueno, muchas gracias por las flores!

Si, tanto asterion como yo y mario y otros tantos pudimos sintonizar de 110Mhz para arriba. La frecuencia esta dada por el circuito tanque LC, con menos de 5 vueltas a la inductancia ya estas por ensima pero eso si... el TDA esta diseñado para funcionar desde .. creo que 10mhz hasta los 110 y despues baja su sensibilidad, como si fuera un filtro pasa-bajos  ( -----\____ )
Por eso.. para poder escuchar algo hay que amplificarle la señal que ingresa por la antena de ahi a que se le agrega el pre-amplificador a la entrada y queda... antena, pre, receptor  con lo cual la curva que te hice mas arriba en ascii esta unos cuantos db mas arriba 

db
|---------\                 
|..............--------- (los puntos no forman parte del grafico, me corre los guiones si no)
|__________________ frec 


si guitarrie un poco corrijan, pero creo quees un poco asi lo que se pretende no?

Saludos


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 13, 2010)

Claro creo que con el PRE-VHF  logra mejorar mucho la sensibilidad del receptor, por las duduas prubeben de colocarle solo una bobina de MEDIA VUELTA NOMAS  a la inductancia. segun Mario con media vuelta estarias escuchando  cerca de los 144 mhz ( o sea la banda de radioaficionados en vhf) y supongo que si estaras esa media vuelta  o sea dejas el alambre liso seguirias subiendo mas de frecuencia.

Ah me olvidava una consulta, gepelbaum en tu circuito veo 7 condensadores electroliticos y yo solamente tengo 6 aca para montar. me podrias decir todos los valores de los condensadores electroloticos que pusiste vos?

SALUDOS


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 13, 2010)

NO SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE jajajaj
ni idea pibe! supuestamente compre estos
1	Capacitor	100uf / 25v	elect	C15
3	Capacitor	10uf / 25v	elect	C14-23-24
1	Capacitor	470uf / 25v	elect	C26
1	Capacitor	4u7 / 25v	elect	C22

lo mas lindo es que en en el esquematico son 6 en mi placa hay 7 y en la de mario 8! que se yo.. si lo armas vos seran 9 ?  compra de mas pos si las dudas jaja

seguro es redundancia.. me parece que habia uno que estaba en paralelo con el otro de la fuente
siempre a la salida del 7805 de 10uf
ahora agarro el paint  y los pinto
-----------------------------------------
[added]

si, efectivamente hay un electrolitico de mas..
en la placa esta en redundancia y como no viene mal ... lo puse
esta en paralelo con el filtro de 10uf.. tb cercano al 7805.. pero es too match ponerlo no?







si encontras algo mas avisa
por cierto.. si.. el pote de volumen tiene 4 cables, este 4to lo puse entre la masa y el chasis del pote porque como que al acercarle la mano metia ruido se me iba la frecuencia o algo de eso.... ya que estamos pregunto... a alguien mas le paso? asterion... cuantos capacitores le pusiste? 6,7,8 o 100? jaj


----------



## asterión (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola, le pregunte al respecto a Mario Sacco y esta fue la conversacion:  YO: Mario, mira, he estado revisando los componentes para ver donde sueldo que cosa, y he encontrado en la placa un condensador electrolitico que sale en la foto "8ED4x275y1000.jpg" en el extremo superior derecho, y que en la PCB tiene su lugar pero sin embargo no lo veo en el diagrama electronico. Cotejando un poco he sacado en cuenta que puede ser el condensador C3 debido a que este es el unico valor que no sale en el diagrama (se salta del C2 al C4), cuall es el valor de ese condensador? quitame esa duda por favor que ya estoy soldando...   MARIO: Hola amigo ! Ese capacitor vá en la línea de alimentación del TDA7000. Es un electrolítico de 1uF X 50 o 63Volts (el que consigas). Los electrolíticos de una línea de alimentación que se ubica luego de un regulador lineal (7805 en este caso) pueden tener valores desde 1uF a 10uF y puedes colocar varios de ellos dispersos por todo el recorrido de la placa.


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 13, 2010)

Claro yo ya tengo el condensador electrolitico de 1uF x 63 v.

Les cuento que la placa PCB me la tendran recien para la semana que viene, por el tema del feriado del lunes asi que a esperar :/

y para conseguir el varicap BB 105 me parece que me voya  ir hasta Rosario que lo tienen ahi !


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 13, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> Hola, le pregunte al respecto a Mario Sacco y esta fue la conversacion:  YO: Mario, mira, he estado revisando los componentes para ver donde sueldo que cosa, y he encontrado en la placa un condensador electrolitico que sale en la foto "8ED4x275y1000.jpg" en el extremo superior derecho, y que en la PCB tiene su lugar pero sin embargo no lo veo en el diagrama electronico. Cotejando un poco he sacado en cuenta que puede ser el condensador C3 debido a que este es el unico valor que no sale en el diagrama (se salta del C2 al C4), cuall es el valor de ese condensador? quitame esa duda por favor que ya estoy soldando...   MARIO: Hola amigo ! Ese capacitor vá en la línea de alimentación del TDA7000. Es un electrolítico de 1uF X 50 o 63Volts (el que consigas). Los electrolíticos de una línea de alimentación que se ubica luego de un regulador lineal (7805 en este caso) pueden tener valores desde 1uF a 10uF y puedes colocar varios de ellos dispersos por todo el recorrido de la placa.



que grande!! si yo vi que era lo mismo... no se si es mejor peor o que
en el datasheet del 7805 le ponen uno solo a la salida va.. uno de ceramica de .1uf y otro elect de 10uf... 
la primera vez que veo que le ponen 3 a la salida...
pero bueno.... si lo hizo y le anduvo vamos a seguirlo! ajja

como hiciste para dar con mario? 
estoy por terminar de montar el pre qui sisiera conocer como hacer par ajustarlo pipi cucu 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 13, 2010)

Es de rosario Mario ! es LU6DPP.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 13, 2010)

Para el amigo gepelbaum:

1.-Que tipo de diodos colocaste en G1? Parecen de la serie 1N4001-07; si es asi, dichos no te sirven porque son "lentos". Es MUY raro que no hallas conseguido los 1N4148. (Vienen como arroz en cualquier placa)

2.-El potenciometro que esta en el surtidor (2K) debe ser de panel para que puedas ajustar la sensivilidad sin agregar capacitancia extra (por la cercania de las manos,etc) a los circuitos resonantes.

3.- En la bobina del oscilador del TDA, trata de usar un diametro un pelo mas grueso.

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Ago 13, 2010)

Si miran en la segunda página de los comentarios del receptor TDA7000 en neoteo.com está mi pregunta jeje, luego le he hecho otras preguntas en otras entradas y ni me contesta... Bueno, también tengo dudas con respecto a la calibración del preamplificador, te cuento las ideas que me cruzaron por la cabeza:  1. Inyectarle por la entrada una señal con la frecuencia necesaria por medio de un generador o un oscilador fabricado para tal fin y medir la potencia de salida con un RF Probe e ir moviendo los capacitores hasta lograr la máxima lectura (estoy seguro que esta forma funcionaria, solo que no tengo el generador ni un oscilador para esa frecuencia, aunque pensándolo bien podría adaptar uno que tengo para FM y llevarlo a 137 y pico Mhz que dice que se necesitan no???). Obviamente tendría que poner entre el OFV y el ampli un pad resistivo para atenuar la señal. 2. Esperar a que pase el satélite y que le llegue la señal de 137Mhz (creo que esa es la frecuencia, sino reemplazarla por la real), y hacer el mismo procedimiento, el problema es que no podria estar seguro que la frecuencia que entra viene a ser la que quiero recibir.... También pensé en ponerle un frecuencímetro a la salida mientras espero el satélite y espero leer la frecuencia que debe ser... no estoy seguro si esto último funcionaria. 3. También pensé en elaborar un dipmeter y calibrar los circuitos LC que sintonizan en el pre la frecuencia necesaria... Y también pensé para no usar el dipmeter un OFV de amplio rango de frecuencias para soldarle momentáneamente el circuito LC que usaría el pre y lo calibro hasta lograr que sintonice con 137Mhz...  Ahí paro porque se me canso la mano...   3.


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 13, 2010)

Yo me acuerdo que bajaba las imagenes de los satelites en 137 mhz, pero con un handy vhf que tengo !


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 13, 2010)

Aldrich:

Modifica el oscilador de FM y llevalo a 137,5Mhz(usando el frecu). Conectalo a la entrada y usa cualquier detector de RF-VHF que tengas.

Usa destornilladores de plastico para hacer los ajustes, actualmente he estado viendo mucho un kit de la BK que tiene un set de 10 piezas plasticas para ajustar de todo. Se me fui imposible no comprarlo 

Salio como en 4$USD!


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 15, 2010)

Consegui solamente el diodo varicap BB121 espero que ande mas o menos bien


----------



## asterión (Ago 16, 2010)

Revisa su datasheet, mira en este cuadro la capacitancia maxima y minima de algunos de los mas conocidos varicaps, entre ellos el que quieres reemplazar para que lo compares, saludos!!!


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 17, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Para el amigo gepelbaum:
> 
> 1.-Que tipo de diodos colocaste en G1? Parecen de la serie 1N4001-07; si es asi, dichos no te sirven porque son "lentos". Es MUY raro que no hallas conseguido los 1N4148. (Vienen como arroz en cualquier placa)
> 
> ...



Como estas Anthony! disculpa la demora
1) si... mande cualquiera! me confundi! jaja el sabado fui a comprar los 4148 asi que hoy los reemplazo
2) voy a hacerle un chasis mejor al receptor asi se emprolija la cosa y es mas facil de ajustar
3) la verdad que no tengo idea de donde sacarlo.. tengo mas crueso.. pero de casi 1.4 mm ? es demaciado grueso? si no de donde se te ocurre que pueda rescatar eso? de coaxil sirve?

a medida que vaya avanzando voy posteando mas! muchas gracias!

por cierto... el varicap... por ningun lado.. de donde lo puedo chatarrear? que no sea un zintonizador de tv?


----------



## asterión (Ago 17, 2010)

[strong]gepelbaum[/strong], No puedo ver tus fotos, pero te dire que le puse una bobina de poco diametro a las bobinas y ni tocandolas pasa gran cosa, yo no preocuparia taanto por eso.  Y en cuanto a los varicaps si me sucediera que no encuentro para nada los varicaps usaria otros diodos para las pruebas como los leds: http://www.hanssummers.com/radio/varicap/led/index.htm, en esa pagina hay mas pruebas con otros diodos como los rectifiacadores en caso no la hayas visto antes.  Saludos


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 17, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> [strong]gepelbaum[/strong], No puedo ver tus fotos, pero te dire que le puse una bobina de poco diametro a las bobinas y ni tocandolas pasa gran cosa, yo no preocuparia taanto por eso.  Y en cuanto a los varicaps si me sucediera que no encuentro para nada los varicaps usaria otros diodos para las pruebas como los leds: http://www.hanssummers.com/radio/varicap/led/index.htm, en esa pagina hay mas pruebas con otros diodos como los rectifiacadores en caso no la hayas visto antes.  Saludos



buena la data asterion! resulta que yo el 1N4001 lo estaba poniendo alreves,... tiene que ir inversamente polarizado segun el driagrama de la pag esta... voy a probar de esta forma y con los que mensiona ahi y te cuento!

las imagenes estan aca si no las podes ver http://www.epelbyte.com.ar/imagenes/TDA7000/

probare y luego les aviso!!


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 17, 2010)

Yo consegui el varicap BB 121, segun su datashhet se comporta bastante parecido al BB105, voy a probar y ver que onda.


----------



## carduelis (Ago 17, 2010)

leyendo este tema creo que os interesaria conocer un programa de un señor polaco con el cual
podreis saber cuando va a pasar un satelite ,su frecuencia y bastantes datos mas que no os resultaran de utilidad,aunque quizas ya lo conozcais "satellite tracking system" orbitron para los amigos
http://www.stoff.pl


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 21, 2010)

Bueno gente les comento que ya termine el receptor y funciona de maravillas con un varicap BB 121, les quiero pedir ayuda para armar el pre amplificador vhf, Gracias


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 21, 2010)

Que bueno Rodrigo!, yo hice la placa del pre en el eagle y subi el proyect en un rar en uno de mis primeros comentarios.
Lamentablemente por tiempo lo abando pero en unas semanitas mas lo estoy retomando.
bajate el eagle de taringa y despues en la carpeta de mis documentos/eagle copias la del proyecto este y lo abris
si tenes dudas chifla

Saludos y felicitaciones!

por cierto... subi fotos viste!!!


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 21, 2010)

Les comento que tambien logre llegar a 150 mhz modificandole las bobinas, pero sin el pre amplificador es bastante mala la recepcion en esa banda, voy a ver si consig una camara y subo fotos o video !


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 21, 2010)

Como cercioraste que estabas en 150Mhz?


----------



## asterión (Ago 23, 2010)

Si, buena pregunta, tienes un Walkie o algo que transmite en esa frecuencia?


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 23, 2010)

Creo que rodrigo comento que tenia un vhf, y que lo usó en algun momento para cumplir la misma funcion.
por cierto.. yo aun no consigo el f*****ing varicap... voy a tener que compar una tv por ebay y el resto ya uds lo conocen


----------



## asterión (Ago 23, 2010)

Jeje, mejor compras el varicap por internet. Aqui en el foro hay bastantes argentinos, porque no les preguntan donde lo consiguen... En la casa de mi mamá habian en el atico dos tvs de ahi saque muchisimas cosas!!!


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 23, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> Jeje, mejor compras el varicap por internet. Aqui en el foro hay bastantes argentinos, porque no les preguntan donde lo consiguen... En la casa de mi mamá habian en el atico dos tvs de ahi saque muchisimas cosas!!!



Asi es colega!, el que no sabe que pregunte! jaja
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/donde-diodo-varicap-capital-federal-42201/#post349361

si esto no va, voy a abrir un grupo en facebook para que gepelbaum tenga su varicap! que se yo!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 24, 2010)

Bueno muchachos perdonen la tardanza para contestar lo que pasa es que estaba e cama enfermo desde el sabado y hoy recien me estoy empezando a recuperar, Para el muchacho que queria saber como me di cuenta que habia llegado a los 150 mhz, le comento que yo tengo un handy vhf  con el cual me iba guiando a traves de lo que escuchaba. Y para gepelbaum , che como yo tampoco consegui el varicap BB 105, compre 3 varicap surtidos el la casa de electronica, y fui probando uno por uno hasta llegar a uno solo que fue el que mejor resultado me dio, asi que podes comprar cuanquier varicap y probar, no solamente tiene que se el BB 105, no te hagas problema si no lo encontras, proba con otros !


Ademas les cuento que despues de los 110 mhz el receptor decae mucho en la recepcion ( osea que no tiene tanta ganancia, solo se escuchan estaciones fuertes que salen) Por eso ahora voy a armar el pre amplificador vhf,  Pero tengo bastantes dudas sobre como armarlo y conectarlo al receptor, asi que voy a venir con mas preguntitas jejej,


SALUDOS

gepelbaum vos que ya hiciste el PRE VHF, me podrias pasar como tiene que quedar la placa PCB y que componente va en cada lugar de ella ? por que estoy un poco confundido con el esquema que mandaste en el EAGLE.


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 30, 2010)

si si, tal cual rodrigo! me queje del tda de neoteo y el esquema que te pase tenia los componentes rotados para cualquier lado!
ahi modifique el eagle y dentro del rar te paso unos jpg de los componentes

avisa como venis con eso!

Saludos


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Sep 3, 2010)

Aca van mis fotos del receptor terminado muchachos


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Sep 4, 2010)

Yo ya construi el receptor, pero tengo problemas para construir el pre-amplificador de señal


----------



## lsedr (Sep 4, 2010)

Si se habla de recibir senales meteorologicas de video, por que solo veo que hablan de audio. No hay indicaciones claras como se reciben las imagenes, o como se conecta el circuito al TV donde se veran las imagenes


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Sep 4, 2010)

Gente aca tambien dejo un video con mi receptor funcionando !


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 5, 2010)

A que te refieres a esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-imagenes-satelite-tda7000-39084/#post320760
O a esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-imagenes-satelite-tda7000-39084/#post332897
Ya que no es lo mismo, en el primero se explica todo, y lo segundo es un ejemplo de como modificar una  radio FM, para la recepcion en una frecuencia mas alta a la que se  puede escuchar en una radio FM.
???


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 5, 2010)

Muy bien chabonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 6, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> se conecta el circuito al TV donde se veran las imagenes


 
Compañeros porfavor lean todo antes de comentar


----------



## lsedr (Sep 9, 2010)

Quiero comprar el TDA7000, vivo en republica dominicana. pues aqui me parece dificil conseguirlo.. que hago ??


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 9, 2010)

Que te parece comprarlo por Internet:
http://www.micropik.com/pag_ci_cir_int_diver.htm
Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Sep 9, 2010)

Esta empresa dicen que hay que comprarle un minimo de 15 Euros para realizar envio a otros paises, como es mi caso que vivo en republica dominicana, ufffffffffffff 
que hago ??


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hombre, pues si te interesa mucho dicho CI, aprobecha y compra algun que otro componente mas, incluso los que te aga falta para realizar el circuito, hasta completar los 15€.
Que tampoco es tanto.
O tan simple como poner en tu navegador de Internet: venta componentes electrónicos, Y SEGURO QUE TE SALEN ALGUNA QUE OTRA EMPRESA QUE TE VENDA, compara una y otra.
¿Pero tan difícil es encontrar componentes en República  Dominicana?
Saludos, espero puedas encontrar dicho CI.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 22, 2010)

Muchachos! en que dejamos esto?

yo lo abandone por falta de materiales!
anque me parece que fue por fiaca mas que nada!
lo voy a retomar ajustando la fecuencia a mano con un capacitor variable comun y listo

lo del pre no me quedo bien claro como se ajusta para que logre su mejor ganancia

Saludos!


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Sep 23, 2010)

Yo arme el PRE VHF  pero  me esta costando un huevo poder ajustarlo "


----------



## asterión (Sep 23, 2010)

rodrigonicolas dijo:


> Yo arme el PRE VHF  pero  me esta costando un huevo poder ajustarlo "



Y como lo estas calibrando?


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Sep 23, 2010)

Lo estoy calibrando  moviendo los 3 trimmers y el potenciometro que tiene, par alograr una buena recepcion, pero es bastante complicado encontrar un punto exacto para que se escuche bien.


----------



## asterión (Sep 23, 2010)

Pero le estas inyectando una señal con la frecuencia necesaria? o solo buscando el satélite? Estas usando una sonda de RF? recuerda que la mejor manera sería inyectándole una señal en 137Mhz (creo que esa era la frecuencia) estables en la entrada de la antena y luego en la salida tener conectado una sonda de rf conectada a un voltímetro para leer la señal rectificada. Y ajustar uno por uno los trimmers hasta lograr la máxima lectura en voltios.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 23, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> Pero le estas inyectando una señal con la frecuencia necesaria? o solo buscando el satélite? Estas usando una sonda de RF? recuerda que la mejor manera sería inyectándole una señal en 137Mhz (creo que esa era la frecuencia) estables en la entrada de la antena y luego en la salida tener conectado una sonda de rf conectada a un voltímetro para leer la señal rectificada. Y ajustar uno por uno los trimmers hasta lograr la máxima lectura en voltios.



BIEN AHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hay que armar ahora el generador de RF...
bobina y capacitor en pralelo y del medio de la bobina saco hacia alun transistor de uso gral y listo? con sus respectivos capacitores de desacople claro o mande fruta?

Saludos!


----------



## asterión (Sep 23, 2010)

No es tan fácil, deberías lograr un oscilador capaz de llegar a la frecuencia pero que sea lo suficientemente estable para que te permita calibrar bien el filtro. Yo monte un oscilador de FM para la banda comercial bastante estable que saque de este foro, ese por ejemplo se podría llevar a la frecuencia necesaria para la calibración del amplificador de antena. Tendrías que ponerle un atenuador también debido a que inyectarías una señal fuerte desde el oscilador. Saludos


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Sep 23, 2010)

Ajustar el pre amplificador  de vhf es mas engorroso de lo que pensaba, recien hoy despues de 4 dias pude ajustarlo mas o menos para que se escuche bien, Les comento que mi receptor fm con TDA 7000  esta funcionando en VHF, con una frecuencia maxima de recepcion de hasta 155mhz, lo cual puedo escuchar a radioaficionados, servicios de emergencia, taxis,remises , etc


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 23, 2010)

rodrigonicolas dijo:


> Ajustar el pre amplificador  de vhf es mas engorroso de lo que pensaba, recien hoy despues de 4 dias pude ajustarlo mas o menos para que se escuche bien, Les comento que mi receptor fm con TDA 7000  esta funcionando en VHF, con una frecuencia maxima de recepcion de hasta 155mhz, lo cual puedo escuchar a radioaficionados, servicios de emergencia, taxis,remises , etc



QUE GROSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

yo voy a ponerme las pilas para terminarlo.

pudiste capturar algun pajaro de lata (satelite) ?


----------



## lsedr (Dic 26, 2010)

Yo tambien estoy haciendo el receptor y ya termine todo, lo unico que utilize el BF960 en vez de BF981. A ver si  me funciona. ...


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 26, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy haciendo el receptor y ya termine todo, lo unico que utilize el BF960 en vez de BF981. A ver si me funciona. ...


 
Que antena y linea de bajada piensas colocarle? El tipico enfase de 2 dipolos 1/4 onda?

Saludos y HC


----------



## lsedr (Ene 2, 2011)

anthony123 dijo:


> Que antena y linea de bajada piensas colocarle? El tipico enfase de 2 dipolos 1/4 onda?
> 
> Saludos y HC




Tal y como lo describe Mario en el articulo anthony


----------



## hipatetik (Feb 12, 2011)

BUenas gentes, como les va. Soy uno de los tantos que armo el receptor de Mario Sacco de NeoTeo. Bueno, lo armé y anduvo de maravillas en FM comercial. A todo esto, yo tenía una radio portatil con TDA7088 que estaba rota, y de ahi saqué el varicap (jojo, ahora hay una nueva fuente de varicaps, asi que a descuartizar radios made in..)  que según dice el encapsulado (tipo transistor to-92 mas chiquita, si piden fotos, le saco y les muestro) el nombre es FC 910 o algo así. 

Obviamente que googlié y no encontré nada que sea varicap con ese nombre. En fin, así y todo anda en FM Comercial. Mi duda vino al querer experimentar con las bobinas. Resulta que al cambiar las bobinas, no importa si son de 2, 3 4, 5 o 10 espiras, o incluso 15, el coso sigue andando en la banda comercial. 

Se corre un poco sí, pero sigue estando "cerca" de la banda comercial. Mi idea era bajar y poder escuchar un poco los canales de aire o más abajo los 27Mhz, o bien subir un poco y ver que hay, pero no deja de estar siempre cerca, muy cerca, de la banda comercial. 

Entonces, mi duda es, ¿dependerá lo anterior expuesto del varicap? ¿o será que tiene que ver con la forma en la que se conectan los capacitores en la parte de la entrada de antena y en el VCO, que irían de otra forma (digo esto porque encontré este circuito http://electronics-diy.com/TDA7000_FM_Receiver.php y ahí es muy diferente la conexión del VCO y la entrada de la antena al receptor de NeoTeo).  

Bueno sin mas que agregar, eso solo, y saludos para todos, a ver si alguien tiene la respuesta... saludos muchachos!


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon (Feb 13, 2011)

muy buenos temas interesantisimo...yo no se  si esto esta  relacionado con las imagenes de satelites  polares ? ,lo habia  visto en unos temas  de la revista elektor


----------



## hipatetik (Feb 18, 2011)

Gente buena del foro:
Despues de lidiar un poco, logré escuchar radioaficionados y aviones. LO que sí, es importante, las bobinas. Las medidas que figuran en neoteo no me sirvieron, las hice mas chicas, de 3-4mm de diametro, y el alambre, de 0,4-a,5mm aprox. Con eso me dejo al final de la FM comercial. Dentro del taller no escuchaba nada, pero afuera con un cable coaxil pude escuchar, sin el amplificador de RF. La antena fue el mismo cable. Con el amplificador de RF (que me costó ajustarlo, y parece que hay que ajustarlo a medida que uno va subiendo de frecuencia, xq necesita mas ganancia el TDA7000 aparentemente). Así y todo funcionó, y pude escuchar aviones, radioaficionados, y audio en otro idioma o codificado, ininteligible. Cuesta, pero supongo que con una buena antena mejorará... Usé varicaps de una radio con TDA7088 y de un sintonizador. De este último saqué un BB229 que por ahi leí que es reemplazo para el BB105, funciona.

Ahh, algo importante: Un truco para saber por donde andamos dentro de la FM comercial. Con esos transmisores de FM de celular, o para el auto, poner una musica conocida (lo ideal seria un sonido continuo y facil de distinguir), y setear la frecuencia desde el aparatito. Entonces, al buscarla con el receptor, sabremos en que frecuencia anda.

Dejo unos videos (el primero es gracioso) y fotos! Cuando tenga tiempo probaré lo de los satelites. Saludos!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 18, 2011)

buenisimooo buen aporte,en el ultimo video no se entiende?quien pide auxilio?


----------



## hipatetik (Feb 18, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> buenisimooo buen aporte,en el ultimo video no se entiende?quien pide auxilio?



no se, pero yo no fui jajaja, creo que es audio codificado o los pilotos, desconozco...jajajaja
Me recuerdo al receptor que una vez tiró anthony123 del cual diseñé el PCB, pero el TDA7000 es mas pro jajajaj


----------



## Nano24 (Feb 19, 2011)

Alguno no se a preguntado si el TDA7000 se pueda configurar para usar como transmisor FM? he tenido esa intriga y me he puesto a experimentar pero nose si sea posible, hoy comienzo a ver que sale, otra cosa yo hice el radio FM con el TDA7000 y solo me agarra 3 emisoras jaja no entiendo por que? si en el protoboard me sintonizo muchas, como  unas 8 emisoras


----------



## hipatetik (Feb 19, 2011)

Nano24 dijo:


> Alguno no se a preguntado si el TDA7000 se pueda configurar para usar como transmisor FM? he tenido esa intriga y me he puesto a experimentar pero nose si sea posible, hoy comienzo a ver que sale, otra cosa yo hice el radio FM con el TDA7000 y solo me agarra 3 emisoras jaja no entiendo por que? si en el protoboard me sintonizo muchas, como  unas 8 emisoras



Nunca lo vi con ese uso, salvo que uses el VCO y de ahi salgas de alguna forma hacia la antena. Lo de la placa, no se que diseño usaste, pero hay muchos factores que pueden incidir, la disposición de los componentes, el diametro del alambre y las bobinas etc. Y obviamente, la antena es fundamental. En la RF, todo es posible... (no me choreen la frase jaja) Saludos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 19, 2011)

el ipo dijo:
			
		

> En la RF, todo es posible... (no me choreen la frase jaja) Saludos...


listooo ya esta ,choreado hipatetik en nenos de lo que canta un gallo ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## hipatetik (Feb 19, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> listooo ya esta ,choreado hipatetik en nenos de lo que canta un gallo ¡¡¡¡¡



pONE COPYRIGHT AUNQUE SEA JAJAJAJA


----------



## homebrew (Mar 16, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> esos satelites se pueden escuchar en todo el mundo? sus señales llegan a todo el mundo?? talves simplemente modifique una radio fm y ya sea mas que suficiente.



Asi es con un simple transceiver banda corrida de VHF se pueden captar los satelites NOAA en 137 mhz , para mejor calida de imagen lo mejor es cambiarle los filtros de 10,7 y 455 khz angostos por otros de 10,7 anchos y 455 anchos asi tendriamos  mejor contraste en la imagenes.
La antena para comenzar cualquier vertical de vhf anda luego probar con polarizacion circular, lo otro es usar un programa como el orbitron para saber donde estan los satelites y su frecuencia de trabajo.


----------



## desil (Nov 8, 2011)

Hola a todos ,monte el receptor de neoteo y me funciono a la primera aun que de momento solo he llegado a frecuencias de poco mas alla de 115mhz por mucho que cambie las bobinas del occilador principal pero bueno..lo que mas me preocupa es que se vuelve inestable osea que la frecuencia "se va" mientras la escuchas ..no pude conseguir el varicap y en su lugar coloque un condensador variable..¿puede ser ese el error?..o que las bobinas esten muy separadas..no se porfavor os pediria vuestra opinion ..muchas gracias de antemano..


----------



## retrofit (Nov 8, 2011)

desil dijo:


> Hola a todos ,monte el receptor de neoteo y me funciono a la primera aun que de momento solo he llegado a frecuencias de poco mas alla de 115mhz por mucho que cambie las bobinas del occilador principal pero bueno..lo que mas me preocupa es que se vuelve inestable osea que la frecuencia "se va" mientras la escuchas ..no pude conseguir el varicap y en su lugar coloque un condensador variable..¿puede ser ese el error?..o que las bobinas esten muy separadas..no se porfavor os pediria vuestra opinion ..muchas gracias de antemano..



Con un condensador variable tendrás que estar pendiente de la frecuencia y de la hora de paso del satélite, y cuando recibas uno durante los 15-20 minutos que dura la recepción, tendrás que estar pendiente de la sintonía para ir compensando el efecto Doppler.
Intenta solucionar lo del Varicap ya que es muy cómodo dejar el receceptor barriendo la banda (137Mhz a 138Mhz) y cuando reciba el tono de 2700Hz se pare el barrido.

Saludos.


----------



## desil (Nov 8, 2011)

Gracias por contestar EB4GBF, pero creo que no me explicado bien,o no he entendido la respuesta, al referirme que la frecuencia "se va" vamos, que se va literalmente,es que yo estoy en la banda comercial en "RNE" por ejemplo y mientras la escucho se va desplazando muy lentamente hasta dejar de oirla,y aparecer otra emisora. Tengo el esquema de neoteo tal cual esta,y que sepa yo no tiene la funcion de escanear creo, no se..lo de los pases  de los satelites lo tengo controlado ya que tuve un "gola" y un "lx-1375" de "nuova elettronica".la cuestion es que estoy un poco perdido.pero gracias por contestar


----------



## miguel696 (Nov 8, 2011)

Buenas Tardes

Saludos desde Colombia la verdad tengo mucho interes en poner a funcionar el receptor de imagenes satelitales de neoteo ya dispongo de la placa PCB(neoteo) y el TDA7000 pero tengo serias dudas al momento de ensamblar no dipongo de un digrama de tallado de conexiones , como veo que ya varios disponen del receptor me podrian ayudar


----------



## desil (Nov 8, 2011)

Mira el mns. 27 de ASTERION te ayudara bastante..


----------



## maezca (Nov 8, 2011)

alguien pudo ver algun satelite, hasta ahora?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 7, 2012)

Me podria servir este preamplificador para este proyecto?






EB4GBF dijo:


> Con un condensador variable tendrás que estar pendiente de la frecuencia y de la hora de paso del satélite, y cuando recibas uno durante los 15-20 minutos que dura la recepción, tendrás que estar pendiente de la sintonía para ir compensando el efecto Doppler.
> Intenta solucionar lo del Varicap ya que es muy cómodo dejar el receceptor barriendo la banda (137Mhz a 138Mhz) y cuando reciba el tono de 2700Hz se pare el barrido.
> 
> Saludos.


Como hago lo del barrido automatico, ya que yo lo tengo con varicap


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 8, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Me podria servir este preamplificador para este proyecto?
> Como hago lo del barrido automatico, ya que yo lo tengo con varicap



Ese preamplificador no te lo recomiendo, nada mejor que un mosfet doble compuerta, lo puedes obtener de los tunners de televisión.

El barrido lo haces un con una diente de sierra lenta (1-10Hz) y el detector de tono lo haces con un LM567

Saludos!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 8, 2012)

Muy buena idea:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/generador-rampa.htm





El problema vendria una vez parado el diente, como hacer para que se quede en un determinado voltaje.
Gracias


----------



## Cris Tucu (May 10, 2013)

desil dijo:


> Hola a todos ,monte el receptor de neoteo y me funciono a la primera aun que de momento solo he llegado a frecuencias de poco mas alla de 115mhz por mucho que cambie las bobinas del occilador principal pero bueno..lo que mas me preocupa es que se vuelve inestable osea que la frecuencia "se va" mientras la escuchas ..no pude conseguir el varicap y en su lugar coloque un condensador variable..¿puede ser ese el error?..o que las bobinas esten muy separadas..no se porfavor os pediria vuestra opinion ..muchas gracias de antemano..




Te conviene poner cualquier diodo ya sea 1n4007 o un 1n4148 o cualquier otro ya q*UE* todos los diodos se comportan como capacitores variables en voltaje solo q*UE* algunos estan diseñados especificamente para eso asi como l*O*s q*UE* rectifican, e si son todos diodos y tiene juntura, q*UE *es en lo que se basa el funcionamiento del  varicap





lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Me podria servir este preamplificador para este proyecto?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 83039
> 
> 
> ...



Proba con cualquier diodo todos los diodos al poseer jntura se comportan como capacitores*.* *E*n la misma pagina de neo teo dice si no mal recuerdo que si pones 2 1n4007 en paralelo funciona igual obio no es lo mismo pero es mejor q*UE *un capacitor


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 11, 2013)

Eso o prueba a buscar un varicap en cualquier Tuner de alguna TDT o TV:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/donde-esta-varicap-sintonizador-tuner-82065/#post701135


----------



## cooliovato (May 21, 2013)

acerca del diodo, no encontre el del diagrama, pero el vendedor me dijo que el diodo V149 se podia usar, en lugar de los populares 1N4007, usar este, que me recomiendan ustedes :/ ?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 22, 2013)

Te paso el datasheet:
Ver el archivo adjunto Diodo V149.pdf
Aunque no te lo recomiendo pues:
1V= 540pF
8v= 30pF

Pero todo es probar, así que suelda lo sin miedo y nos cuentas.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hoy me a llegado el MOSFET necesario para el amplificador comprado a un chino en Ebay. ( muy económico)
Como ya tenia la PCB hecha solo tenia que soldarlo.
Sorpresa la mía cuando no he escuchado nada ni satélite, ni radio aficionado, ni FM comercial solo ruido ( squelts quitado) 
Después de una tarde de comprobaciones ( todo correcto) me dio por desoldar el MOSFET para comprobarlo y parece que no furula, ya que entre SOURCE punta- y DRENADOR punta + no mide nada cuando toco con el dedo una de las dos GATE incluso con una resistencia de 10K entre GATE/DRENADOR.

¿Creeis que estara estropeado el MOSFET?

SI HAY ALGUIEN QUE NO HALLA ESCUCHADO ALGÚN SATÉLITE YA SABÉIS UNA POSIBLE CAUSA:

                                             EL PUÑE!!!!!!!!!!TERO  MOSFET.

¿No hay ningún circuito Amplificar de antena mas secillito con algún transistor tipo VHF como el 9018?
Lo digo porque los Mosfet y los Fet son muy delicados, los tocas con los dedos y se estropean y si le das un poco de calor de mas lo mismo es un royo


----------



## Gatxan (Jun 26, 2013)

Depende del tipo de Mosfet que hayas comprado. Algunos llevan protección contra destrucción por estática en las entradas, otros no y hay que soldarlos con extrema precaución. 
Los Jfet, son casi tan robustos como los bipolares, porque la puerta es de unión (no aislada).

En cuanto a un amplificador con bipolar, he encontrado el del enlace siguiente: http://www.seekic.com/circuit_diagram/Amplifier_Circuit/Wideband_VHF_preamplifier.html

Si no encuentras el BF324 (es PNP), puedes ponerle un 9018 (después de adaptar el cicuito a polaridad NPN). Quizás no tiene tanta ganacia y bajo ruido como un buen Mosfet, pero es mejor que tener el TDA7000 "pelado".


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracias por el dato pero ya lo probé, en su momento busque amplificadores con bipolares, le puse un AF139 y si amplificaba ( FM comercial escuchaba mas emisoras) pero en banda de 2m y satélites nada, solo ruido.

Lo mejor es el Mosfet por lo que se ve, pero no se porque el Mosfet no da ningún tipo de medida con el polimetro. Creo que el chino me a tangao´´
Eso o los de aduana metieron la carta en los rayos X para ver que había y lo han destruido


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 1, 2013)

Se podría sustituir el Mosfet  BF981  por el BF960:
Ver el archivo adjunto BF981.pdf
Ver el archivo adjunto BF960.pdf


----------

